# H2O Kalmar 2



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Some photos of my Kalmar 2 with orange dial; as Halloween is coming soon I have to impress the fishes  (LoL). Today wearing an Isofrane orange rubber strap, as going for a small dive during the lunch time 

The Kalmar 2 is very comfortable to wear, not so high compare to the other H2O Orca or H2O Kalmar OceanicTime series, So it is perfect to all wrists. The big plus is to me is the strong lug screw, which maked easy to change straps, and give me much more confidence and trust compare to the classic springbars that I hate by the way... sorry guys  But let put some pictures of this dive watch 

PS: I like the customization possibilities of H2O, also on this model I ordered with the matte brushed handsets instead of the classic chrome handsets; as it matches better with the metal of the watch case, and gives more clarity on the dial (I think).


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Well you won't lose it!

Does that really say '3000m'? - Wow


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I notice you also own an H20 Orca... do you have a Kalmar OceanicTime series too?

Can we see some pics of the other watches do you own?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Quite like that but it looks quite big (possibly an understatement) any chance of some dimensions please? I'm not sure about the plain bezel either :huh:

Welcome to the forum by the way :clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Very impressive and colourful watch , welcome .


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

chris_s said:


> Well you won't lose it!
> 
> Does that really say '3000m'? - Wow


 Yes it is 3000m water resistant, but I am not going so deep  my best is only 72m in free diving when I was young 20 years back 

I am having bigger, the H2O H2O KALMAR 2 OCEANICTIME SPECIAL EDITION 8000m, which is supposed to be 8000m water resistant (LoL). I have posted a picture of it this morning into another thread of the forum, it is really a Beast!!! => Kalmar 2 OT 8000m


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

relaxer7 said:


> I notice you also own an H20 Orca... do you have a Kalmar OceanicTime series too?
> 
> Can we see some pics of the other watches do you own?


 Hello dear Relaxer7, yes I am having the Kalmar OceanicTime Second Edition 8000m, It is my preferred watches!!! The best from the best, Yes I will post some photo of it.

I am not having much, but mainly focusing on H2O watches, I will not tell you officially as I am afraid my wife read the forum and discover finally the exact number  (LoL). But I like to change bezels, straps, etc...


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Dive watch without a dive bezel :laugh:

And looks [email protected] if you ask me.


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

pauluspaolo said:


> Quite like that but it looks quite big (possibly an understatement) any chance of some dimensions please? I'm not sure about the plain bezel either :huh:
> 
> Welcome to the forum by the way :clap: :thumbsup:


 Thanks for your kind welcome dear Pauluspaolo 

Yes I am using the plain bezel only when I am in dress code for the office; generally for diving I am exchanging that with 15-sec bezel. like below photo as examples, it is the exact same watch 

Dimensions are 42.5mm for the case, 44mm for the bezel, around 15mm hieght with nice domed Sapphire crystal. Lugs are 24mm with super strong screws, No-springbars...


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Tazmo61 said:


> Very impressive and colourful watch , welcome .


 Thank you dear Tazmo61. Yes I am in love with H2O colorful watches  I have the same H2O Kalmar 2 but in Blue Turquoise colour, it is simply phenomenal !!! See low some photos below, what do you think?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm glad this isn't a sales pitch.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

RWP said:


> I'm glad this isn't a sales pitch.


 These have been around for a while now whith a good following on WUS and other forums, not much bad said about them and it seems a genuine bit of interaction from the owner. Its not one of these kick start affairs.

You pitched up here a bit back all enthusiastic about a couple of brands and it took you a bit of time to find your feet, you've never shut up since.

Maybe give the boy a break and see what transpires instead of chasing him off with sarky comments ???


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> These have been around for a while now whith a good following on WUS and other forums, not much bad said about them and it seems a genuine bit of interaction from the owner. Its not one of these kick start affairs.
> 
> You pitched up here a bit back all enthusiastic about a couple of brands and it took you a bit of time to find your feet, you've never shut up since.
> 
> Maybe give the boy a break and see what transpires instead of chasing him off with sarky comments ???


 The difference though, is that Rog hasn't joined up to countless forums at the same time and made the exact same threads. I have to question why, especially given the google search results..


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Same thread exactly on TZ. Watches are not too bad, but I wouldn't buy one.

Rafy, are you connected to the manufacturer at all? Your posts are very much confined to this brand.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> These have been around for a while now whith a good following on WUS and other forums, not much bad said about them and it seems a genuine bit of interaction from the owner. Its not one of these kick start affairs.
> 
> You pitched up here a bit back all enthusiastic about a couple of brands and it took you a bit of time to find your feet, you've never shut up since.
> 
> Maybe give the boy a break and see what transpires instead of chasing him off with sarky comments ???


 Nah.......don't think advice from you is worth listening to . I can buy a bottle of vodka if I want that kind of advice. This guy is flogging these watches for whatever reason.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

3000 metres? ... really? and how do they test that ........


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

apm101 said:


> Same thread exactly on TZ. Watches are not too bad, but I wouldn't buy one.
> 
> Rafy, are you connected to the manufacturer at all? Your posts are very much confined to this brand.


 I did question it yesterday on the other thread, reading this one today backs my suspicions up.

However OP has at least posted with what looks like his opinion on the watch so some credit for that.

Overall I actually quite like the watch, colours do seem to tie in nicely  not sure of the isofrane though. I was going to question the bezel but I see that's covered further down. 3000m? Wow. Auto, movement? Or quartz?


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Fair play to the OP I thought he was selling stuff but he seems to be genuinely over the moon with his H20s! At the price they go for I'd rather have a PO than 2 or 3 of these but each to their own eh?

Hope he doesn't prove me wrong and tell me to buy one :throw:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

artistmike said:


> 3000 metres? ... really? and how do they test that ........


 Like this only not so far round the dial?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

relaxer7 said:


> Fair play to the OP I thought he was selling stuff but he seems to be genuinely over the moon with his H20s! At the price they go for I'd rather have a PO than 2 or 3 of these but each to their own eh?
> 
> Hope he doesn't prove me wrong and tell me to buy one :throw:


 So over the moon that he has taken to every forum there is, be it English, German, Russian. call me a cynic but I don't buy it. I might be daft, but when I'm over the moon about something and want to show it off, I would do so to people I know, not just spam it across the internet to strangers and not make any attempt to look as if he actually wants to be part of the community as a whole. Nope, I know what my opinion is and he'll have a hard time changing it.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

hughlle said:


> So over the moon that he has taken to every forum there is, be it English, German, Russian. call me a cynic but I don't buy it. I might be daft, but when I'm over the moon about something and want to show it off, I would do so to people I know, not just spam it across the internet to strangers and not make any attempt to look as if he actually wants to be part of the community as a whole. Nope, I know what my opinion is and he'll have a hard time changing it.


 Plus one.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

You two are the most chilled fellas on here ^^^ so I'll watch what happens with interest. :drinks:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Regardless of the motives of the thread, I really like the look of the watch....

apart part from the colour that is!


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Are the pitch forks put away now? Or is the witch hunt still on tonight? :baby:


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

hughlle said:


> Dive watch without a dive bezel :laugh:
> 
> And looks [email protected] if you ask me.


 Hi dear Hughlle,

It is the second time you are post nasty comments for my posts. I would like to tell you that you are hurting my sensitivity. I consider myself as a gentleman and a diver loving watches, and respecting all forum users. You are free to say what you want, but I would like to invite you read again the forum "Etiquette".

Rafy.


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

apm101 said:


> Same thread exactly on TZ. Watches are not too bad, but I wouldn't buy one.
> 
> Rafy, are you connected to the manufacturer at all? Your posts are very much confined to this brand.


 Hi dear "Apm101"

No, I am buying my watches like everybody, and I am not affiliate to H2O or Maddog or any other watch brands.I am not working in any watch related sectors / activities.

Yes I have done several same posts on various watch forums, just to share my photos  So far for my knowledge it is not forbidden to post the same photos or comments on several forums, I will read and triple check the forum rules in details. Plus If you check several users are doing the same photos in the Alvera forum TapTalk is even having a main feature for that!

I am not selling any of my watches (NEVER, I love them too much) and I am not asking to buy anything. Plus I am not asking any comments, likes, etc...

I am hope it is clear for you and others by the way. If there is a WRUR section in the forum please let me know by the way 

Warm regards,

Rafy.



hughlle said:


> The difference though, is that Rog hasn't joined up to countless forums at the same time and made the exact same threads. I have to question why, especially given the google search results..


 You are thinking too much man....

But I really do not like to be treated as a "Rog", please be more polite I will appreciate. Peace and love 

Rafy.


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Damo516 said:


> I did question it yesterday on the other thread, reading this one today backs my suspicions up.
> 
> However OP has at least posted with what looks like his opinion on the watch so some credit for that.
> 
> Overall I actually quite like the watch, colours do seem to tie in nicely  not sure of the isofrane though. I was going to question the bezel but I see that's covered further down. 3000m? Wow. Auto, movement? Or quartz?


 Just to reply to you dear Damo516, I hate quartz... for the same reason that I am doing a lot of diving, and it cannot be trusted 100%, so I much prefer the automatic movement, On my H2O watches I am having ETA 2892 or ETA 2824, it is a classic movement quite reliable, so far no problem on all my watches. I am have Steinhart dive watches too having the Valjoux 7750 I like it very too for dive watches 

I am going to the beach quite often, so doing photo of watches almost every day!!


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

hughlle said:


> So over the moon that he has taken to every forum there is, be it English, German, Russian. call me a cynic but I don't buy it. I might be daft, but when I'm over the moon about something and want to show it off, I would do so to people I know, not just spam it across the internet to strangers and not make any attempt to look as if he actually wants to be part of the community as a whole. Nope, I know what my opinion is and he'll have a hard time changing it.


 Sorry dear Hughlle, but I think you are going too far, and one more time you are really hearting me badly, I am shocked by your understandable comment, you put me down, I am a honest and sensitive guy. I am thinking to report you to the administrator of the forum; I really suggest you to read the Email / Internet / Forum "Etiquette", because there is a PERSON behind what you are sending to.

Should I present my excuses and apologies if I am fluent in 6 languages??? And for your personal information my wife and kids are Russian as I worked 10 years in Russia so if you want to test my Russian language which is perfect in reading in writing too: please fell free to send me you Skype ID by PM I will contact you.

Yes I am talking German too, but not fluent as several other languages: I have never ever posted in any German forums, may I know where you got this information??? I think you really need to do very be careful what you are saying / writing.

I have no bad feelings at all against you but => You are really passing the limit dear Hughlle.



Jonesinamillion said:


> Regardless of the motives of the thread, I really like the look of the watch....
> 
> apart part from the colour that is!


 Thanks dear "Jonesinamillion" 

Happy to see that we are having "Clever" member on the forum


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Rafy, we have recently had a few kickstarters and other makers trying to sell their wares on this forum via threads that are blatantly selling, or thinly disguised as an opinion.

Your threads ticked a few boxes that set suspicions at a high level. You have posted similar threads on numerous fora across the world, and have yet, as far as I can see, to post in single thread on here or TZ that doesn't concern these watches.

This site is run by Roy, who is himself a maker and seller of (very fine) watches. As a group we can be quite protective of him!

So, tell us more about your collection, and get invovled in the forum! That will convince the suspicious ones that you are a legitimate collector/ enthusiast, and not trying to flog your watches on someone else's forum.

Hope that makes sense!

3000m is an impressive depth rating. What movement is inside?


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Me, I really like the blue one. :thumbsup:


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

apm101 said:


> Rafy, we have recently had a few kickstarters and other makers trying to sell their wares on this forum via threads that are blatantly selling, or thinly disguised as an opinion.
> 
> Your threads ticked a few boxes that set suspicions at a high level. You have posted similar threads on numerous fora across the world, and have yet, as far as I can see, to post in single thread on here or TZ that doesn't concern these watches.
> 
> ...


 Hi dear "Apm101",

You know when you connect the forum which is on Public Internet you read Clearly:

"

*
Welcome to The Watch Forum
*

*
Welcome to the Watch forum where you can discuss modern and vintage watches with other collectors and enthusiasts.
*

"

also if now you are telling me that this Watch Forum is run by a guy called "Roy" maker and seller of watches, and all discussing regarding other brands not in his Interest will be a problem, I am sorry I was not aware that, maybe I have done a mistake to register this forum. I understand some paranoid reactions, I have very extremely respectful and tactful in all my posts; and at the contrary of someone I have hurt nobody by posting wrong nasty comments.

Secondly, I do not see ANY problems to post my photos, taken from my camera, with my watch, on my free time, on several watch forums, I have good friends on several Forums, persons maybe a bit more open-mined, who likes watches and only wants to share photos / ideas / and discuss around watches, I am more into Dive watches, but I am having some others too 

But dear "Apm101", you are very polite and I respect you, but I am not a small boy who has to convince, to justify a band of "fanatic paranoid", i thought it was the return of the "Gestapo", I prefer to leave. But I am still waiting excuses from one user who really heart me personally.

You want to know about my collection: I am a man from the sea, doing free-diving since I am 3, so I likes diving watches, I like photography under the water and to photo watches in general. I prefer blue dials, I like watches in Titanium, and other rare exotic materials: like Damascus, Mokume Gane, Carbon, Meteoric too  Recently I started to buy Bronze watches too, but I am maniac guy I do not like the patine, so I am polishing my bronze watches to the max to make them shiny as much, What is important for me is: the Quality of the watch, nice movement (no quartz), and watch at a reasonable price (between 800 USD to 5000 USD). In the same time I am super fashion guy, so the style and class of the watch is very important too, I am spending too much money in straps / bracelets of all kinds. I like Modern and Rare watches (by the way it was a reason I joined this forum). I am having a small wrist, but I like big watches, bit sapphire too, massive solid stuff. But I am super open guy and likes all other type of watches and dials. I am having a lot of H2O watches, which are to me the best, and not very well know (I do not like watches that everybody can find in supermarket), I am having a lot of Dive computers, I am having a collection of unique computer watches too. And some expensive swiss watches too, mandatory as leaving in Dubai  My favorite watch is the H2O Klamar 2 OT 8000m, the perfect diving watch to my eyes; but still looking for something else, as all watch addict that we are!

I really not sure why I am telling you all that dear "Apm101", maybe because you are good guy  I am right now so disappointed by this forum, and how unfair and disrespectful some members had been to me.

Below some photos of my current watches, I do not have all pictures with me right. Please keep for you only 

Warm regards from Dubai dear "Apm101", wish you a great day.

Rafy.

























































Biker said:


> Me, I really like the blue one. :thumbsup:


 Hehe, the blue dial colour of the Ocean is one of my favorite too


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Don't be driven away by a couple of idiots.

some on here should man up and apologise but I'm not holding my breath.

nice collection you have there :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

It's not uncommon for people who belong to multiple forums of the same nature to post the same to each. Who wants to make a separate thread for the same thing multiple times.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

My opinion is he is shilling. Not going to appologise for that. If such an accusation was taken with such offence then stay off the net 



SBryantgb said:


> It's not uncommon for people who belong to multiple forums of the same nature to post the same to each. Who wants to make a separate thread for the same thing multiple times.


 He didn't belong to them, but joined them at the same time for no other reason than to create threads about h2o and not contribute in any other way.

I'm sticking with my opinion but I'll leave the thread now and leave you all to it.


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

handlehall said:


> Don't be driven away by a couple of idiots.
> 
> some on here should man up and apologise but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> nice collection you have there :thumbsup:


 Thanks dear Handlehall, appreciated 

You are right, having a PhD in science, my logic is telling my that I should move on, and stop to think about these bad comments 

Anyway tomorrow, Friday is the first day of the week-end in Dubai, so I will go for diving with one of my beauty, nothing better to refresh your mind that to be at -50 meters under the water with nice sea creatures, at least they do tell you nasty suspicious things  (LoL)


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

apm101 said:


> Rafy, we have recently had a few kickstarters and other makers trying to sell their wares on this forum via threads that are blatantly selling, or thinly disguised as an opinion.
> 
> Your threads ticked a few boxes that set suspicions at a high level. You have posted similar threads on numerous fora across the world, and have yet, as far as I can see, to post in single thread on here or TZ that doesn't concern these watches.
> 
> ...


 Hi again dear "Apm101",

I just want to come back on your above comment. If you check Roy's RTL watches website you will notice that he is selling H2O / Helberg watches (same company / same owner). Also it should not be problem if I am showing pictgures about my watches: brands H2O / Helberg - Seiko - Casio - Citizen - Longines that I am personally having.

http://rltwatches.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=63&product_id=210

Even If you check Roy's album on the forum, he is showing too photos of H2O / Helberg watch, so I should be able to post pictures from the same brand without any problems now anymore, right?

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/gallery/image/220-helberg1jpg/&browse=1

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/gallery/image/221-helberg2jpg/&browse=1

Best regards,

Rafy.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

OK, many thanks Rafy. Fine collection you have!


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

hughlle said:


> My opinion is he is shilling. Not going to appologise for that. If such an accusation was taken with such offence then stay off the net
> 
> He didn't belong to them, but joined them at the same time for no other reason than to create threads about h2o and not contribute in any other way.
> 
> I'm sticking with my opinion but I'll leave the thread now and leave you all to it.


 Good morning Sir,

I think I am going to take a plane with my International Layer to visit you (please PM me you address I will plan my trip). You definitely do not know me, and you do not know who am I, but you are started to irritate me with your unjustified accusations, and continuing to attack me. You were insulting me and treated me "Rog" (Rogue), which is very offended, plus you were lying telling wrong statement: about German forum that I have not clue what you were talking about, check my WUS membership and other forum, and if I want to posts to various forums it is none of your business, tons of members are doing the same; also your person nasty blame on me is not justified, and is not nice at all.

Sorry to say but you are only hurtling me again, you should be BANNED from this forum to be so RUDE with people. And you know what: I will continue to post for H2O and to support it  (LoL), and many other Brands!!! Even if you do not like them 

First time even I am having problem with a person with so BAD MANNERS like you!!

Best regards.

Rafy.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Good Morning Rafy

Don't let the actions of thoughtless individuals on this forum deter you from contributing, there are some very humerous, knowledgeable & sincere members that would welcome your input.

Once you accept the posturing, chest pumping and puerile comments from the minority, (japes/humour aside) it can be and more often than not, informative & entertaining!

Look forward to your contributions.

Sincere Regards

Alan.


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Good Morning Rafy
> 
> Don't let the actions of thoughtless individuals on this forum deter you from contributing, there are some very humerous, knowledgeable & sincere members that would welcome your input.
> 
> ...


 Thanks dear Alan,

You are right  But in my world we cannot insult and treat people of "Rog" and other without any reasons, just to show "medieval too high ego", also I have no problem to spend 20K in lawyers. By the way I already contacted the Forum Admin and legal action will start soon; let see where it will go and end. UK / South England will be easy to track 

In all forums it is important to be polite and respectful to all members, thing that someone has not understood yet.

Yes I am preparing myself to the beach (it is already the week-end for me here in Dubai), diving with my big Kalmar 2 OT 8000m today, I have to present and show you that beast, a monster of beauty as I like to call that watch. A bit later when I come back from the beach I will post that 

Wish you a good day Alan and thanks again your support, appreciated.

Warm regards

Rafy.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi Rafy

Thank you for your response.

Although you are perfectly free to pursue any action you feel is right to correct an injustice, may I suggest a moment of reflection.

The 'majority' of members in my opinion welcome your contribution and no way reflect the views of insensitive members!

First and foremost, it is the Forum that should be safeguarded for existing and hopefully more 'new' members.

I have learnt with age & hopefully experience that it sometimes better think of the consequences before taking a course of action that may harm others not involved, whatever the justification.

Enjoy the beach & your diving

Alan


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice collection Rafy - would be great to see some underwater shots :thumbsup:

Do you SCUBA or just freedive?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

No apologies from me either..........he's behaving like a prima Donna.........methinks he protest too much. Lawyers my a*se.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thge thread seems to be going this way :bash:

https://goo.gl/images/zUOXD3


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Forget keyboard warriors, it seems we a case of wanna be CID's on the forum. I think maybe time some grumpy old/young men need to chill out or take a long hard look at themselves. If the chap is endorsing a particular brand it will come sooner or later but I cannot understand why people get mob handed over it all. That is what Forum admin is there for. Anyone recall the saying 'innocent till proven guilty

When I read posts like these I start to question why I bothered joining in the 1st place. There was the whole Bruce fiasco just before summer which to be honest was a load of BS. I don't care who's fault it was or who started, for god's sake we are all grown men some more than others and this is not a school playground. I sometimes see more maturity out my 6 year old than on here and he even loves watches.

Gents difference of opinion is ok but just learn to tolerate it whether agree or disagree we all still have to get on with it. There is way too much going on in the world, argue about opinions on watches and then to make it personal.

Rant over.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Craftycockney said:


> Forget keyboard warriors, it seems we a case of wanna be CID's on the forum. I think maybe time some grumpy old/young men need to chill out or take a long hard look at themselves. If the chap is endorsing a particular brand it will come sooner or later but I cannot understand why people get mob handed over it all. That is what Forum admin is there for. Anyone recall the saying 'innocent till proven guilty
> 
> When I read posts like these I start to question why I bothered joining in the 1st place. There was the whole Bruce fiasco just before summer which to be honest was a load of BS. I don't care who's fault it was or who started, for god's sake we are all grown men some more than others and this is not a school playground. I sometimes see more maturity out my 6 year old than on here and he even loves watches.
> 
> ...


 Playing the dying swan and threatening people with lawyers is amateur dramatics at the worst Crafty not WW3 :yes:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> I will continue to post *for *H2O


 For them? 

I do like that you're getting offended over the term "Rog". You do know that is a forum members name right? :laugh:


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

RWP said:


> Playing the dying swan and threatening people with lawyers is amateur dramatics at the worst Crafty not WW3 :yes:


 I do agree RWP but surely it has to start from somewhere right? I mean where is Bruce these days. Everything is a mole hole at the beginning......


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*I like the lighter blue too. See thats another option i'd never considered so thanks for that. * 

*I would imagine they are quite weighty watches out of water? So perhaps not a daily wear for my girly wrists, but they certainly look good and looking through the website there are several that i like. * :thumbs_up:

*A bit above my price range atm but very nice nonetheless. *

*Cheers.* :yes:


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

relaxer7 said:


> Nice collection Rafy - would be great to see some underwater shots :thumbsup:
> 
> Do you SCUBA or just freedive?


 Hi dear Relaxer7,

I started with Free diving, then spearfishing (but I stopped a bit as no more fish...), I got my Dive Master at 25; I super like photography under the water and study sea creatures. I like all type of dives, even snorkeling, swimming, playing with kids, etc...  I need to be into the water as much as possible, it is my second home. And leaving in Dubai where the sea temperature is always super good, I am passing a lot of time at the beach  free diving / snorkeling most of the time, and scuba diving 1 time per week if possible.

Rafy.


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

RWP said:


> No apologies from me either..........he's behaving like a prima Donna.........methinks he protest too much. Lawyers my a*se.


 Yes, you and your colleague hughlle are posting bad comments on person, hurting someone who has done NOTHING to you. Simple apology would had been welcome and the minium, but it seems that you did not reach some maturity. The time and life will teach you  I just want you to know that I was really hurt and offended by some posts I read.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Cool - I love snorkelling too :thumbsup: Especially the Red Sea which is pretty awesome.


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

relaxer7 said:


> Cool - I love snorkelling too :thumbsup: Especially the Red Sea which is pretty awesome.


 Hehe... Red Sea is a must!!! I have done a lot of scuba diving in Hurghada and Sharm el Sheikh, even if it was very touristic place, I still have fantastic memories...). Red Sea cannot be compared to Dubai which is a bit desert everywhere... even under the water...


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Hi Rafy
> 
> Thank you for your response.
> 
> ...


 Thanks you good and clever advises dear Karrusel, appreciated  I am really having problem with some persons definitely having no manners blaming and hurting people just for free...


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

RWP said:


> Playing the dying swan and threatening people with lawyers is amateur dramatics at the worst Crafty not WW3 :yes:


 Yes, easy for you guys to blame and put wrong nasty comments and hurt people for nothing, but no one to take the responsibilities of his acts!!! I am threating nobody, I had been badly treated and offended by persons; and now you put the blame on me again? It is really unbelievable.


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

So several members prefer the blue... see below some pictures of it, I think I very like the blue too 

My wrist size is not so big 6.7" but the Kalmar 2 is having inclined lugs so it is super stable and comfortable to wear


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

hughlle said:


> For them?
> 
> I do like that you're getting offended over the term "Rog". You do know that is a forum members name right? :laugh:


 Yes Mister "Hughlle" I know you will not be happy, and I apology in advance but I will continue to post *FOR *H2O / Seiko / Steinhart / Casio / Maddog / Isofrane / JL / Omega / etc... and RTL too


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> I will continue to post *FOR *H2O


 To post for them would mean posting on their behalf  and what would that make you? I won't say it in case it deeply offend you again and you have to get your £20,000 lawyer on a plane because you got upset :laugh:


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

hughlle said:


> To post for them would mean posting on their behalf  and what would that make you? I won't say it in case it deeply offend you again and you have to get your £20,000 lawyer on a plane because you got upset :laugh:


 You are misinterpreting everything, doing wrong assumptions, wrong statements, and lying.... Like this post on German forum: please I am still waiting some proof that 

I think there is definitively something wrong with you. I am really sorry for you man...

Anyway, I wish you a good week-end to you. I have pity for you.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm happy to say that yes, I was wrong about the german forum, not sure what URL I saw to think it was german. My humble appologies. Changes very little though.

And misinterpret? You have stated twice that you are posting for h2o. Perhaps you are simply not as fluent as you'd like to believe, else the message is very clear.

Thankyou for the pity. I'll send you some as well as clearly someone who is willing to spend £20,000 on a lawyer because someone hurt your feelings this badly by simply calling them a shill, I'll re-state my point, stay away from the internet. You clearly can't cope. I'm surprised you've not threatened to tell your big brother on me yet 

Have a great weekend, keep on shilling


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

OK, let's put again some pictures of the blue dial  Maybe you might prefer some more romantic photos of this beauty than on my hairy wrist (LoL)

Wearing a blue stingray Maddog-Strap and Titanium-Damascus buckle  Enjoy the photos guys.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

hughlle said:


> I'm happy to say that yes, I was wrong about the german forum, not sure what URL I saw to think it was german. My humble appologies. Changes very little though.
> 
> And misinterpret? You have stated twice that you are posting for h2o. Perhaps you are simply not as fluent as you'd like to believe, else the message is very clear.
> 
> ...


 Clearly hugh, Rafy is not English so it was an easy mistake to say 'for' to state he will continue posting his h20 watches. I mean everyone makes mistakes right? You assumed he posted on a German website another language misinterpreted. Granted you apologised so credit where credit is due but to continue to put the digs in pointless really. You tell him to stay away from the internet when he has joined a watch forum to share a common passion for watches. I have never read anywhere that it against TWF law to post on multiple sites but have read something about keeping it courtious towards other members.

Maybe time to put the big boy pants on now!.


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Craftycockney said:


> Clearly hugh, Rafy is not English so it was an easy mistake to say 'for' to state he will continue posting his h20 watches. I mean everyone makes mistakes right? You assumed he posted on a German website another language misinterpreted. Granted you apologised so credit where credit is due but to continue to put the digs in pointless really. You tell him to stay away from the internet when he has joined a watch forum to share a common passion for watches. I have never read anywhere that it against TWF law to post on multiple sites but have read something about keeping it courtious towards other members.
> 
> Maybe time to put the big boy pants on now!.


 Thanks dear Craftycockney.

Yes you are correct English is not my mother tong, and I apology for that; I am talking several different languages but have to say that English is the worst of them, Trying to improve every day 

Saying that I have already contacted the Admin of the forum regarding the "witch hunt" I am the victim, and transmitted my personal reference to them, and requested contact details of their legal department for mine to initiate the process. I am waiting their reply, I hope on Monday or next week. I believe we can tack back with their IP addresses and email addresses who are these people sending bad stuff and insulting people without any valid reasons.

Rafy.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> Thanks dear Craftycockney.
> 
> Yes you are correct English is not my mother tong, and I apology for that; I am talking several different languages but have to say that English is the worst of them, Trying to improve every day
> 
> ...


 Tracking IP addresses? You are hysterical. One moment you are claiming to have threatened nobody then huffing and puffing about lawyers. We enjoy a democracy and free speech here, you can't push people around here as you may ( though I doubt it) in Dubai.

You may be genuine but you are a hysterical pompous bore. So sue me.

You are still promoting the same watches.........you better seek legal advice


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

RWP said:


> Tracking IP addresses? You are hysterical. One moment you are claiming to have threatened nobody then huffing and puffing about lawyers. We enjoy a democracy and free speech here, you can't push people around here as you may ( though I doubt it) in Dubai.
> 
> You may be genuine but you are a hysterical pompous bore. So sue me.


 Didn't really expect this from you RWP!. I thought better of you honestly. What has this chap done really ask yourself? He has simply post some watches that he likes on a 'WATCH FORUM'!!!. They happened to be of the same brand and all of a sudden he has been demonised. So he then defends himself from barage of accusations they way he sees fit and get jumped for doing that too. I have always been taught that you start at the beginning of a problem not the end. Who is pushing around who? Is your behaviour democratic?. Rafy too has a right to free speech without being accused of the rubbish you lot have made up.

Roy?!. Admin?! Anyone going to say something or are the forum rules just for some and not for others.


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

RWP said:


> Tracking IP addresses? You are hysterical. One moment you are claiming to have threatened nobody then huffing and puffing about lawyers. We enjoy a democracy and free speech here, you can't push people around here as you may ( though I doubt it) in Dubai.
> 
> You may be genuine but you are a hysterical pompous bore. So sue me.


 I enjoy and support democracy too, but not be insulted by someone telling incorrect things, and tarnish my reputation with lies and incorrect statements.

Do not take me wrong dear RWP, you are respectful and you are not attaching or offending anyone in your post; the opposite in fact. But it is not the case of some members who had done some strange wrong statement about me, and refusing to apology, so they have to take their impressionabilities, the rules are the same everywhere.



Craftycockney said:


> Didn't really expect this from you RWP!. I thought better of you honestly. What has this chap done really ask yourself? He has simply post some watches that he likes on a 'WATCH FORUM'!!!. They happened to be of the same brand and all of a sudden he has been demonised. So he then defends himself from barage of accusations they way he sees fit and get jumped for doing that too. I have always been taught that you start at the beginning of a problem not the end. Who is pushing around who? Is your behaviour democratic?. Rafy too has a right to free speech without being accused of the rubbish you lot have made up.
> 
> Roy?!. Admin?! Anyone going to say something or are the forum rules just for some and not for others.


 Thanks man. +1


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Craftycockney said:


> Didn't really expect this from you RWP!. I thought better of you honestly. What has this chap done really ask yourself? He has simply post some watches that he likes on a 'WATCH FORUM'!!!. They happened to be of the same brand and all of a sudden he has been demonised. So he then defends himself from barage of accusations they way he sees fit and get jumped for doing that too. I have always been taught that you start at the beginning of a problem not the end. Who is pushing around who? Is your behaviour democratic?. Rafy too has a right to free speech without being accused of the rubbish you lot have made up.
> 
> Roy?!. Admin?! Anyone going to say something or are the forum rules just for some and not for others.


 I don't like people who hide behind lawyers Crafty.........he is as much to blame for inflaming the situation as his detractors. You can hardly say he didn't provoke suspicion with his first posts, and hasn't stopped blustering and threatening since


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

@rafy1. I appreciate your posts and pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Saying that I have already contacted the Admin of the forum regarding the "witch hunt" I am the victim, and transmitted my personal reference to them, and requested contact details of their legal department for mine to initiate the process. I am waiting their reply, I hope on Monday or next week. I believe we can tack back with their IP addresses and email addresses who are these people sending bad stuff and insulting people without any valid reasons.


 Please don't expect to be taken seriously when writing the above crap. This is a free forum and you are de-facto threatening the owner who provides this service for our enjoyment and benefit. I think you need to grow a pair or otherwise wrap yourself in tinfoil to insulate yourself against the real World.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

RWP said:


> I don't like people who hide behind lawyers Crafty.........he is as much to blame for inflaming the situation as his detractors. You can hardly say he didn't provoke suspicion with his first posts, and hasn't stopped blustering and threatening since


 Appreciated but clearly rafy does not like to be accused of lying and I am of the same opinion. There would simply have been no inflammation of this situation at all if people actually gave the benefit of doubt. That is the point I'm getting at. Suspicion? Over what? It's a fecking watch forum not crime watch!. Some on here have actually let off the kick starters easier then this poor bloke. What a warm and wonderful welcome he received from our prestigious and respected members.

You should give yourselves all a pat on the back.

Let's hope some more newbies will read the forum rules and then start posting. Then we can all become judge and jury then just lay into them however feel like.



Caller. said:


> Please don't expect to be taken seriously when writing the above crap. This is a free forum and you are de-facto threatening the owner who provides this service for our enjoyment and benefit. I think you need to grow a pair or otherwise wrap yourself in tinfoil to insulate yourself against the real World.


 It's clearly not a free forum as rafy has found out the hard way by posting the same brand of watch more than once. Maybe that is his real world.

One man's freedom is another man's oppression.


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Is this the right room for an argument?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Craftycockney said:


> Didn't really expect this from you RWP!. I thought better of you honestly. What has this chap done really ask yourself? He has simply post some watches that he likes on a 'WATCH FORUM'!!!. They happened to be of the same brand and all of a sudden he has been demonised. So he then defends himself from barage of accusations they way he sees fit and get jumped for doing that too. I have always been taught that you start at the beginning of a problem not the end. Who is pushing around who? Is your behaviour democratic?. Rafy too has a right to free speech without being accused of the rubbish you lot have made up.
> 
> Roy?!. Admin?! Anyone going to say something or are the forum rules just for some and not for others.


 Give him a Google  it's pretty obvious what his intention is. He joins forums and discussed nothing but h2o. He has no intention of becoming a contributing member, he has one specific goal, promote h2o. You'll notice how all the forums he joined this month, he doesn't offer a y other countries Trinitron than photos of h2o watches,doeamt attempt to contribute anything else.

Ans of course shills don't like to be accused of lying. That wouldn't do well for a shill, it would rather compromise his goals if people questioned how genuine he is. The lawsuit threat tends to strengthen such an idea. It's quite pathetic.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Craftycockney said:


> Appreciated but clearly rafy does not like to be accused of lying and I am of the same opinion. There would simply have been no inflammation of this situation at all if people actually gave the benefit of doubt. That is the point I'm getting at. Suspicion? Over what? It's a fecking watch forum not crime watch!. Some on here have actually let off the kick starters easier then this poor bloke. What a warm and wonderful welcome he received from our prestigious and respected members.
> 
> You should give yourselves all a pat on the back.
> 
> ...


 The freedom to use the law to suppress dissent Crafty? I have NEVER seen threats of legal action on this forum before. Why does he need to do that? Usually because the truth can damage.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Craftycockney said:


> Appreciated but clearly rafy does not like to be accused of lying and I am of the same opinion. There would simply have been no inflammation of this situation at all if people actually gave the benefit of doubt. That is the point I'm getting at. Suspicion? Over what? It's a fecking watch forum not crime watch!. Some on here have actually let off the kick starters easier then this poor bloke. What a warm and wonderful welcome he received from our prestigious and respected members.
> 
> You should give yourselves all a pat on the back.
> 
> ...


 Rafy only joined a fgew days ago (nothing wrong with that) and introduced himself briefly in the new member section but not all members visit there. He also commented in a thread about collecting and stated that he liked divers and mainly H20s but again, some members may not have seen that post.

Then there were several photos of the H20 Orca with no comments and I can understand some members thinking that it looks a similar post to the ones we get from kickstarters, the one today about creating a new vintage watch and another guy trying to promote his `swiss watch site'. Lets face it, we can find those people irritating but they soon disappear from the forum

If you put all of Rafy's posts together then you see a picture of someone with a passion for a particular brand of watch. I can not be bothered to trawl back through all the posts to work out who said what that might have been offensive but it does seem time to stop the silliness.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

RWP said:


> The freedom to use the law to suppress dissent Crafty? I have NEVER seen threats of legal action on this forum before. Why does he need to do that? Usually because the truth can damage.


 Why did he need to be accused of lying? Before his retaliation what did he actually do wrong RWP? Did he actually break any forum guidelines RWP?. I think this questions need to addressed 1st otherwise we are back in the playground.

Grow up!


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

hughlle said:


> Give him a Google  it's pretty obvious what his intention is. He joins forums and discussed nothing but h2o. He has no intention of becoming a contributing member, he has one specific goal, promote h2o. You'll notice how all the forums he joined this month, he doesn't offer a y other countries Trinitron than photos of h2o watches,doeamt attempt to contribute anything else.
> 
> Ans of course shills don't like to be accused of lying. That wouldn't do well for a shill, it would rather compromise his goals if people questioned how genuine he is. The lawsuit threat tends to strengthen such an idea. It's quite pathetic.


 Just a question is H20 a kick starter campaign? No

Are members not allowed to like just 1 brand?

Hugh not only are you are part time CID but now you seem to be showing off your mystic meg powers!. Wow your talents continue to amaze me. I mean you have predicted what Rafy is all about just from a couple of posts!. That is astonishing is there anything you can't do?

Does your crystal ball show you anything else?

Perhaps a reflection of how pathetic you actually being???

Grow up


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

I would like to point out the following from H20 website:

We have a clear cut vision:

CUSTOM MADE AND UNIQUE!



Fully customizable high tech mechanical dive watches, that are tailor-made and built to the
customer's own and exacting specifications. Making them as individual as you are!



The use of unique and exotic materials the likes of which the watch industry
has yet to see. An industry first!


CUSTOMIZATION is EVERYTHING!

Unlike anyone else in the field of dive watches with the sheer flexibility and versatility of their
customizable watches; H2O give you a whole new experience in self customization.

We offer handmade exotic materials, such as Mokume Gane, Damascus Steel, combinations
of Stainless Steel and Titanium, allowing H2O to create one of a kind watches. All H2O watches
created from handmade materials are in every single aspect unique and extremely rare as
real workmanship is involved in the welding and forging of each metal blocks used for the
construction of our cases and components. This naturally limits our production quantity ensuring
even more exclusivity for our customers.

Creating individual customer configured watches with
exceptional customer service is our vision

2011: Founding H2O watch

The fact that H2O has no watch building history or traditions can be turned to our
advantage; allowing us to develop products according to the requirements of our
customers, regardless of any past design philosophies or traditions. We will bring fresh
ideas, creative designs and exciting and exotic case and dial materials into the watch market.

Our first product, the customizable H2O Kalmar with its fully interchangeable case
parts such as bezels, crown guards and case backs, allows our customers to create
their own unique watch configuration letting them modify the original design by
interchanging watch parts even after purchase.

*
CONTACTS
*

*H2O WATCH GMBH*,
NEUBAUER HEIDE 23
D-27367 SOTTRUM
GERMANY

EMAIL: CONTACT(AT]H2O-WATCH.COM
TEL: +49(0)4264-836795

*CEO: *
Clemens Helberg

DID NOT TAKE A GENIUS TO WORK OUT THAT THE COMPANY IS GERMAN. ESTABLISHED IN 2011. RAFY IS BASED IN DUBAI AND JUST JOINED THE FORUM. THE CEO IS CLEMENS HELBERG (VERY MIDDLE EASTERN).

SO i HAVE PUT MY NEW FOUND PET DETECTIVE SKILLS TO THE TEST AND LOOK WHAT i ACHIEVED. AMAZING RESULTS i BELIEVE.

i HOPE THIS CAN PUT AN END TO THE MATTER AND WE CAN MOVE ON TO BIGGER AND BRIGHTER HORIZONS.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Craftycockney said:


> I would like to point out the following from H20 website:
> 
> We have a clear cut vision:
> 
> ...





Craftycockney said:


> Just a question is H20 a kick starter campaign? No
> 
> Are members not allowed to like just 1 brand?
> 
> ...


 Then I look forward to seeing his contributions elsewhere on the forum and the others he just joined for no purpose than to post pictures to strangers. Oh wait, he doesn't co tribute on any unless it is h2o related.

You just have to look on Google to see the pattern. It is hardly subtle. Join a forum, spam it with h2o and nothing more.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Guys - this is getting really out of hand and I mean CraftyCockney, Hughlle and RWP.

I think if you read my post you may all realise that there has been a misunderstanding about Rafy's posts.

Read my post, think about it and then come back with comments.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

richy176 said:


> Guys - this is getting really out of hand and I mean CraftyCockney, Hughlle and RWP.
> 
> I think if you read my post you may all realise that there has been a misunderstanding about Rafy's posts.
> 
> Read my post, think about it and then come back with comments.


 Sorry Richy maybe you are not reading what I'm writing. All I'm saying is to give Rafy a fair crack at the whip and not to shoot him down in flames within 2 posts because of ignorance.

Yes you are it is getting out control and childish but I simply do believe in injustice with sufficient proof it is justified.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Craftycockney said:


> Sorry Richy maybe you are not reading what I'm writing. All I'm saying is to give Rafy a fair crack at the whip and not to shoot him down in flames within 2 posts because of ignorance.
> 
> Yes you are it is getting out control and childish but I simply do believe in injustice with sufficient proof it is justified.


 And respect has to be earned......not sued for.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

I've desperately tried not to get involved in this as a newcomer to the forum but if this is indicative of what lies ahead...I'm out!


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Karrusel said:


> I've desperately tried not to get involved in this as a newcomer to the forum but if this is indicative of what lies ahead...I'm out!


 These things happen.......No blood spilt......

With luck you won't see the like again for a while.

It takes two to Tango.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

RWP said:


> And respect has to be earned......not sued for.


 Who respect? yours RWP?. Who are you that you demand respect from people?. Like I previously stated, I would have certainly expected a much more mature approach from you given your contributions to the forum. But it seems to me that the common courtesy that is almost extended to you in every post you simply cannot return in kind. I think you getting ahead of yourself fella.

I have never had a bad word to say about you but today I am dumbfound with your backward mentality and ignorance you have shown by simply jumping on a bandwagon.

Shame on you.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Craftycockney said:


> Who respect? yours RWP?. Who are you that you demand respect from people?. Like I previously stated, I would have certainly expected a much more mature approach from you given your contributions to the forum. But it seems to me that the common courtesy that is almost extended to you in every post you simply cannot return in kind. I think you getting ahead of yourself fella.
> 
> I have never had a bad word to say about you but today I am dumbfound with your backward mentality and ignorance you have shown by simply jumping on a bandwagon.
> 
> Shame on you.


 From the off this character has done everything to inflame a suspicious start. He is the one making threats.

Let's see what his greater contribution is Crafty........only time will tell.

And a good night to you......No grudges held :thumbsup:

Oh

....I was talking about the respect he demands.....nothing to do with whether I am due respect or not.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

RWP said:


> From the off this character has done everything to inflame a suspicious start. He is the one making threats.
> 
> Let's see what his greater contribution is Crafty........only time will tell.
> 
> And a good night to you......No grudges held :thumbsup:


 He is forum a different part of the world hence my babble over tolerance.

'He is the one making threats'. After being set upon by the hounds.

'Let's see what his greater contribution is Crafty........only time will tell' This should have been your approach in the 1st instance but better late than never.

Good night to you RWP and yes certainly no grudges held.

I went away from the forum for a few months as I got fed up with the whole Bruce thing. At the time, although mighty pissed about the situation I stayed out of it. I came back over the past few weeks and again here we are all over.

I think we need to get back to basics and remember what this forum is actually about. A mutual passion for watches amongst a bunch of old/young men from all walks of life. Anything else is a bonus.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Craftycockney said:


> He is forum a different part of the world hence my babble over tolerance.
> 
> 'He is the one making threats'. After being set upon by the hounds.
> 
> ...


 I hear you Crafty......night :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Craftycockney said:


> 'Let's see what his greater contribution is Crafty........only time will tell' This should have been your approach in the 1st instance but better late than never.


 I said that on the first page and got told to go and drink more Vodka, obviously I was happy to oblige.

:biggrin:

I remember back in the day in a bout of over enthusiasm I also joined loads of forums simultaneously and eventually settled on here as I did with watch purchases and eventually settled on all things Rolex so who's to say given the chance as time went on the lad might not have done the same, picked up a few pointers here and there changed his view.

@RWP you implied the lad was only here to do a bit of advertising in a manner that was very harsh imho but hey ho, meanwhile day in day out numerous post from yourself pushing purchasing from Argos/Amazon/Aldi.

Have you got shares in them.

Double Standards springs to mind and beginning to sound a lot like your old mucker " I'm always right it's my way or the highway" Brucie

:wink:

Good night

Big M and I are off out on the lash

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

It's amusing me no end that two of the most irritating members on the forum seem to have become irrationally irritated by a new member with a passion for watches, albeit the dayglo Lego diver variety of watches :laugh:

I like Rafy, with his puppyish enthusiasm and light and breezy attitude to life. It must be all the sun, sea, and sand ... and having enough money to nonchantly throw at lawyers to sue a tiny UK forum of watch idiots.

Go Rafy, go :clap:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Give the guy a break, and do not jump on the new member for punctuation or grammar if he is using google translate, English could be his 2nd or 3rd language. This forum is better than this.

Welcome Rafy and thanks for posting!

Cheers Martin


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

it'salivejim said:


> It's amusing me no end that two of the most irritating members on the forum seem to have become irrationally irritated by a new member with a passion for watches, albeit the dayglo Lego diver variety of watches :laugh:
> 
> I like Rafy, with his puppyish enthusiasm and light and breezy attitude to life. It must be all the sun, sea, and sand ... and having enough money to nonchantly throw at lawyers to sue a tiny UK forum of watch idiots.
> 
> Go Rafy, go :clap:


 I shouldn't really laugh

But

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

That's the funniest post I've read for a fortnight

:biggrin:

Anyway the Taxi has just turned up, off clubbing C-YA


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Craftycockney said:


> Sorry Richy maybe you are not reading what I'm writing. All I'm saying is to give Rafy a fair crack at the whip and not to shoot him down in flames within 2 posts because of ignorance.
> 
> Yes you are it is getting out control and childish but I simply do believe in injustice with sufficient proof it is justified.


 I agree with what you have been saying. When I saw the H20 Orca post my initial thought was that this was another `kickstarter' type of post. Then it all got a bit nasty and I decided to have a look at Rafy's other posts and realised that he had introduced himself and declared his passion for H20 watches in a post before he started to put up some pictures of his watches.

I can appreciate why Hughlle took the stance that he did as the H20 Orca post did look a bit suspicious but I would hope that by reading the earlier posts he may feel ready to accept that maybe he was wrong. Not so sure about RWP but then he does live in Devon


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

hughlle said:


> Give him a Google  it's pretty obvious what his intention is. He joins forums and discussed nothing but h2o. He has no intention of becoming a contributing member, he has one specific goal, promote h2o. You'll notice how all the forums he joined this month, he doesn't offer a y other countries Trinitron than photos of h2o watches,doeamt attempt to contribute anything else.
> 
> Ans of course shills don't like to be accused of lying. That wouldn't do well for a shill, it would rather compromise his goals if people questioned how genuine he is. The lawsuit threat tends to strengthen such an idea. It's quite pathetic.


 Again you are wrong, and doing *defamation*. May I ask you to stay far my posts. By the way I checked some of you posts: I read only strange Brexit politics, and other strange useless discussions not related to watches, it is only the watch contribution you can bring to this forum?? Accusation, suspicion, continuous criticism... Where are you watch collection photos? I want to comment them at the same level you do for me, and we will see how you will fell.

I like to post my photos only, in many Forum there is this WRUR threads, or this Dive threads, you do not need to write 2 pages, if one guy wants to know more he ask politely then the discussion and the debate starts. It seems that on this forum some of you likes only useless talking and post nasty criticism and bad comments, plus unjustified paranoid H2O focus. I am still thinking what is doing the Admin of this forum by the way. He is maybe more clever and follow all this silly situation on the beach with a fresh beer surrounded of lovely mermaids.

Yes you are right, it is quite pathetic, I am not forcing anyone to read, reply, like, comment on any of my posts. Let's other members having their own opinion. Please get out man, and like like you said: Turn-Off Internet; we are definitely not playing at the same level.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Right just everyone chill out please. Rafy I received your email and told you too to chill out, threats of legal action is just ridiculous.

If you don't like Rafy's posts then ignore them easy as that, no more defamatory posts please or they will be deleted.

Lets be nice please, this sort of post does not look good to new members.

Please everyone just drop it now.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

But sir, he started it :wink:

(It's only ever on Friday nights isn't it :laugh: )


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> By the way I checked some of you posts: I read only strange Brexit politics, and other strange useless discussions not related to watches


 There are sections of the forum specifically for discussion about subjects other than watches. The fact that a topic such as Brexit may have no impact on your life does not make it strange or useless. Nice thing about the forum is that members can choose to read or ignore posts.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi all. Just got back from a work trip with no internet. Did I miss anything?


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

richy176 said:


> There are sections of the forum specifically for discussion about subjects other than watches. The fact that a topic such as Brexit may have no impact on your life does not make it strange or useless. Nice thing about the forum is that members can choose to read or ignore posts.


 OK well noted, thanks for the clarification and explanation.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Craftycockney said:


> It's clearly not a free forum as rafy has found out the hard way by posting the same brand of watch more than once. Maybe that is his real world.
> 
> One man's freedom is another man's oppression.


 Sorry, but I think you have misunderstood what I meant. Think free as in don't pay! A great service for gratis. Fairly obvious I would have thought? Almost comical for Rafy seeking a response from Roy's legal Dept. How's he doing Roy, keeping busy? The guy's comments in this respect are pathetic.

Edit - oops, just realised I've missed a whole page of new posts. I'll go and have a look now.

I've looked - :swoon:


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Caller. said:


> Sorry, but I think you have misunderstood what I meant. Think free as in don't pay! A great service for gratis. Fairly obvious I would have thought? Almost comical for Rafy seeking a response from Roy's legal Dept. How's he doing Roy, keeping busy? The guy's comments in this respect are pathetic.
> 
> Edit - oops, just realised I've missed a whole page of new posts. I'll go and have a look now.
> 
> I've looked - :swoon:


 Still going on about this?. Fecking hell I think some people need to get a life!!!

now who's being pathetic?


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Craftycockney said:


> Still going on about this?. Fecking hell I think some people need to get a life!!!
> 
> now who's being pathetic?


 I resent your comments and language. I haven't commented at all about Rafy's posts about his watches, just the bit about threatening legal action and to clarify for you my use of the word, 'free', which you misconstrued. That's it. Perhaps you should read your own post again and then take a look in the mirror?


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Caller. said:


> I resent your comments and language. I haven't commented at all about Rafy's posts about his watches, just the bit about threatening legal action and to clarify for you my use of the word, 'free', which you misconstrued. That's it. Perhaps you should read your own post again and then take a look in the mirror?


 Boring

Feck this forum and its whinging old has been keyboard warriors. I'm off!!


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Craftycockney said:


> Boring
> 
> Feck this forum and its whinging old has been keyboard warriors. I'm off!!


 I share your frustration but at the moment trying to rise above it.

One of the reasons I delayed joining a public forum for so long was the anonymity of such, that allowed, shall we say, uncharitable comment!

The majority of members are positive, humerous, informative and a delight to interact with.

I trust like me, you reconsider & continue with your positive contributions, perhaps after a couple of glasses of claret or even, dare I say, a large 'Vodka'. :laugh:

Alan


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Great watches rafy. It's always refreshing to see something new and a bit different.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Karrusel said:


> or even, dare I say, a large 'Vodka'. :laugh:
> 
> A


 I was in a boozer a bit back, it was was very late and the last one on the circuit. The Vodka was awful, probably some of that cheap Iceland schnapps Vodkat stuff. I collared the barman and complained pointing out that as I drink bottles of Vodka for fun I know when I'm being ripped off with watered down sh!te.

His reply was "have you had a look around you Son, would you really give this lot any more drink" and walked off.

He had a point

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> I was in a boozer a bit back, it was was very late and the last one on the circuit. The Vodka was awful, probably some of that cheap Iceland schnapps Vodkat stuff. I collared the barman and complained pointing out that as I drink bottles of Vodka for fun I know when I'm being ripped off with watered down sh!te.
> 
> His reply was "have you had a look around you Son, would you really give this lot any more drink" and walked off.
> 
> ...


 Apologies Rafy for going off topic 'slightly'

Probably like many members I have become accustomed to regular consumption of my favourite embalming fluid, purely for medicinal reasons (I make no other excuse?).

I assume like yourself, have sufficient experience to know what is acceptable and what is s!#=:.

Many restaurants that I frequent pass off 're-labelled cheap supermarket plonk as chateau ?!£??.

For the last few years when eating out I always drink house wines, which generally are acceptable.

Although, I would recommend in Germany, Slovakia & Switzerland follow the advice of the maitre d',

In most cases they would recommend a cheaper selection!

I'm not a connoisseur but I know what I like as I am sure you do....detest being taken for another mindless punter!

Excuse me, my glass is empty & the staff is busy watching X factor!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Karrusel said:


> Slovakia


 I ended up there one day by accident !!!

Although to be fair there was a Skoda and a lot of B-Ton's involved










:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> His reply was "have you had a look around you Son,


 I take it this was 1964


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

SBryantgb said:


> I take it this was 1964


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I've just read this whole sad thread through and feel that I want to add some very cynical remarks aimed at the two main protagonists on our forum, but as Roy has asked that we drop the subject, I'll desist.....which is lucky really, because I would have ripped you both to shreds.


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Caller. said:


> Craftycockney said:
> 
> 
> > Karrusel said:
> ...


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Below photos of the Kalmar 2 Orange dial in underwater activity this summer in Mediterranean sea, that I very recomend for all types of diving. I like diving in Greece, Spain, France, Italy, Croatia, without forgetting: Sardegna and Corsica islands, but maybe too much tourists during summer time...

On some photos the sun reflexion thought the water makes the orange dial looks like a tiger 

Cheers,

Rafy.


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Some cracking pictures rafy , thanks for posting .


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Beautiful watch Rafy, but I'm afraid I need to see some more pictures of it ;o)


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Is that Margate?


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Great pics there Rafy :thumbsup: Loving the colours, nice to see something a bit different than the usual wrist shot.


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Tazmo61 said:


> Some cracking pictures rafy , thanks for posting .


 Thanks "Tazmo61" 



GASHEAD said:


> Beautiful watch Rafy, but I'm afraid I need to see some more pictures of it ;o)


 Thanks too "Gashead", appreciated  Do you mean more pictures for the same watch? or other watches?


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Toddy101 said:


> Great pics there Rafy :thumbsup: Loving the colours, nice to see something a bit different than the usual wrist shot.


 Thanks "Toddy101", I like colorful watches, changing from classic black dial with a black or brown strap  And yes better than on my super hairy wrist  (LoL)

I am 2 very strong passion in life: The beach-sea-diving and The watches!!


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

RWP said:


> Is that Margate?


 Good evening,

No, it is not Margate. I have never been there I will check if diving is good at that place; maybe for my next summer vacation  South Europe: Greece / Spain / Italy.

Regards,

Rafy.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> Good evening,
> 
> No, it is not Margate. I have never been there I will check if diving is good at that place; maybe for my next summer vacation  South Europe: Greece / Spain / Italy.
> 
> ...


 I don't think you would see much in the water at Margate............the water would be cloudy there :yes: . It's an old seaside resort in SE England, nor suited to diving, ok for fish and chips.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

RWP said:


> I don't think you would see much in the water at Margate............the water would be cloudy there :yes: . It's an old seaside resort in SE England, nor suited to diving, ok for fish and chips.


 Margate is moving with the times far more there now than fish and chips :thumbsup: Although it really couldn't be considered a divers paradise. Unless in training for a North Sea oil rig job :yes:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> Margate is moving with the times far more there now than fish and chips :thumbsup: Although it really couldn't be considered a divers paradise. Unless in training for a North Sea oil rig job :yes:


 I hear the fish don't have eyes.............


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

RWP said:


> I hear the fish don't have eyes.............


 Propaganda from the western counties.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Ahhhhhhhhh.......like " there be dragons?" :thumbsup:



SBryantgb said:


> Propaganda from the western counties.


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

I think I like the blue one better than the orange dial


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Back on the Orange one today, with a black classic dive bezel


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

As usual, cracking photo's @rafy1 :thumbsup:

You can come & take some of mine for me?

Alan


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

I really like your pictures rafy , they really show the watch at its best .


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Karrusel said:


> As usual, cracking photo's @rafy1 [IMG alt=":thumbsup:" data-emoticon=""]http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/thumbsup.gif[/IMG]
> 
> You can come & take some of mine for me?
> 
> Alan


 Don't inconvenience Rafy - have him fly you out with your watches, it looks nice there.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

GASHEAD said:


> Don't inconvenience Rafy - have him fly you out with your watches, it looks nice there.


 That certainly would be more preferable :thumbsup: , as the 'bride' has been claimed in a comp' I'm bit of a free agent now.

Anybody got @rafy1 phone number? :biggrin:


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks a lot to all 

I love watches, also to take pictures of them under a nice sun, is to me the best to show the beauty of the watch. On the forum some users are doing much better photo as mine, I am very administrative of the work done by some members of the forum.

No problem guy, if someone is passing via Dubai, just send me a personal message, I will send you my mobile phone number, and we can meet to have a beer, to discuss about watching, and if some is interesting to go for a dive


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Blue again today with a different bezel  And a nice customized leather strap colour "Blue Aqua"


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Fair play Rafy1, you take some great photos. The watch looks really nice, but the strap gets my attention.

Dubai looks very inviting! What do you do for work over there, anything exciting? It seems most of your time is on the beach you lucky blighter!


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

@rafy1 have you any pictures showing the beach when it is grey, wet, windy with burger & welk stalls in the background? artytime:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Great pics again, Rafy...I must study those H2Os more closely......... :yes:


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> @rafy1 have you any pictures showing the beach when it is grey, wet, windy with burger & welk stalls in the background? artytime:


 You know I was many years diving in the Mediterranean sea, and quite often with the strong wind, the dives are not a real pleasure. In Dubai all over the year: the weather is too much predicable I want to say: Sun, Sun, Sun... +40 and quite rarely some wind  You cannot believe how much I miss the rain sometimes.... And I am not jocking...


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

rafy1 said:


> You know I was many years diving in the Mediterranean sea, and quite often with the strong wind, the dives are not a real pleasure. In Dubai all over the year: the weather is too much predicable I want to say: Sun, Sun, Sun... +40 and quite rarely some wind  You cannot believe how much I miss the rain sometimes.... And I am not jocking...


 Rain?

I'm coming to Dubai at the end of October, I'll bring some :biggrin:


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

handlehall said:


> Rain?
> 
> I'm coming to Dubai at the end of October, I'll bring some :biggrin:


 Haha... Good one... You made my laugh like crazy


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Smart casual today 

I am in love with this thick and strong Maddog Strap


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

What about this new 6mm thick strap with blue and orange stitching for my blue watch?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Blimey Rafy, how many herds of cattle go into making your straps? artytime:

P.S. When are we going to swap residence for a couple of months.


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Not my favourite offering Rafy but I do like the blue dial.


----------

